# Compassionate Dog People?



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

Hello! I am taking a shot in the dark here, trying to save a female bull dog. I know there are animal lovers here, so maybe someone will have an idea or contact I haven't pursued yet. The Scituate Animal Shelter in Rhode Island is going to put down a female bulldog named Ella on the 29th if she doesn't get placed. 
She has been overbred and neglected, and then spent almost two years in the shelter. This is her last chance. 
Calls to bulldog rescues have not been returned. 
She needs a home with an experienced owner with no other dogs, and she needs it fast. If ANYONE can think of something to help this sweet girl let me know.


----------



## RondackHiker (Jan 21, 2013)

Experienced owner and no other dogs is a hard combo. Many of those who do rescue and are capable of taking on a challenge already have pets and dogs.

Do you have a link to her? What does she do around other dogs? 

Poor girl.


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

She just got rescued! She will still need a foster/forever home but an amazing rescue was willing to take her in. She will be going through behavior therapy. She likes people but not other dogs. 
The requirements for taking her were what limited her chances. I would've just taken her myself but I've got two little dogs Spike and Moose, a Doberman going through autoimmune therapy, and Penny the hedgehog has two week old babies. 
If you know of anyone who may qualify, or want to support the amazing shelter who took her please check out http://www.lasthopek9.com/#2698


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aw, poor pup. I wish I could help, but all I can offer is internet hugs


----------

